# anyone still have the fake eye iris sheet??



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi - 

I remember seeing a while ago a file filled with diff. color iris in a good enough 
resolution to cut and use for fake eyes.

Does anyone still have that file ?


Thanks


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

heres two
http://www.hauntershangout.com/graphics/projects/easyeyes/easyeyes.jpg
http://homepage.mac.com/magicshow/EyeMaker.jpg


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks a lot Draik, I appreciate it.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

sure thing


----------



## nightrideproductions (Oct 25, 2007)

I found these, too. I really like them:
http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn49/nightrideproductions/Website%20Pictures/My_freehand_eyes_for_you_by_Madam_N.jpg


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I saved that one. Thanks, night!


----------

